# Scope Mounted Light



## bar-d

I have been looking for a scope mounted spotlight for my designated night hunting rifle that I am in the process of building. The Optronics and Primos offerings are just to small and underpowered for what I am looking for IMO. I have been trying to run down a Lightforce 140 with a scope mount. I have found the package with the battery pack and all but I will be hunting from my truck or atv and will use their power supplies. Anybody know where I could find one in the U.S.? Nearly everything I have found is from across the pond.


----------



## coyotekidd

Laser Genetics?


----------



## TexAgBQ81

i have used the optronics, which i think is the same as the new primos, for raccoon hunting. i used the smaller unit with the belt carry battery. i must say it is cumbersom around the belt, with the power line constantly getting tangled, and the light makes the rifle front/top heavy. i had also thought about the laser genetics green light. if you don't mind sharing what is your distance goal?


----------



## bar-d

TexAgBQ81 said:


> i have used the optronics, which i think is the same as the new primos, for raccoon hunting. i used the smaller unit with the belt carry battery. i must say it is cumbersom around the belt, with the power line constantly getting tangled, and the light makes the rifle front/top heavy. i had also thought about the laser genetics green light. if you don't mind sharing what is your distance goal?


 I want to be able to see very well at 100 yards with a red filter. I will use one of my big handhelds at longer range.


----------



## Whiteknuckle

www.apcalls.com sells just the lightforce rifle mounted or the whole kit.
Product Listing Night Hunting=

I would suggest you just go with the 170 and buy the Bps dimmer they offer the 170 is $114.95 and the BPS dimmer is $59.95. The 170 is brighter than the 140 and with the dimmer you can always turn it down.. 
You wont be dissapointed with the lightforce..

Thank you, 
Jeremiah Weber


----------



## bar-d

Whiteknuckle said:


> www.apcalls.com sells just the lightforce rifle mounted or the whole kit.
> Product Listing Night Hunting=
> 
> I would suggest you just go with the 170 and buy the Bps dimmer they offer the 170 is $114.95 and the BPS dimmer is $59.95. The 170 is brighter than the 140 and with the dimmer you can always turn it down..
> You wont be dissapointed with the lightforce..
> 
> Thank you,
> Jeremiah Weber


Jeremiah,
Thanks for the reply, I will check it out.


----------



## El Gato Loco

What about one of these:

Night Vision, Green Lasers for hunting and EMT | Laser Genetics


----------



## bar-d

Checked into those Chris. I could not find any "reliable" reports on them that would convince me it is better that an old fashioned spotlight with a red lens. May be the best thing since dropseat underwear but until I can see one in action, I am to big a chicken to try it.


----------



## Yooper

I've used the Optronics 350 yd scope mount light. 100 yds w/red filter lights up good. Eyes light up well past that. Has a remote pressure switch but the battery and cord are a bit of a pain. I hooked mine to my belt and ran the cord up thu my jacket and out my sleeve so it wouldn't get hung up on brush and trees. Worked good for me.


----------



## Mr Mike

I am considering sniperhawglights led destryer series check them out let me know what you think


----------



## bar-d

Mr Mike said:


> I am considering sniperhawglights led destryer series check them out let me know what you think


On their description, they say the red light is effective to 120 yds. with an average scope. I watched the video on their website and the guy took a hog with the light. When he tracked it down, he said he shot it at 20 yds. Looking at the light path beyond where he shot the hog, it is hard for me to believe it would be effective, illuminate the target well enough to positively identify it, at another 100 yds. out. Having said that, it is difficult to judge distance on video, at night and it snowing. For me, it is not enough proof to convince me to buy one.


----------



## Centex

My designated night hunter has the smaller Laser Genetics Model mounted on top of the scope. So far it has been more than effective out to at least 100 yards. None of the varmints to date have been alarmed by the light and the reticle is illuminated very brightly. The added weight is not significant especially since I shoot off of either a bipod or tripod. I am very pleased with this laser light and plan on using it routinely. Battery life is good (still using the one supplied with the unit) and have found the batteries on sale for less than $2.00 apiece. The supplied scope mount is easy to adjust to illuminate the field of view of my Leupold. It's the best light source I have used to date.
Centex


----------



## bar-d

Could never find exactly what I wanted at a price I wanted to pay so I just built my own.


----------



## RoughNeck

Looks nice bar-d did a good job on the light hope you get to bust alot of yotes with it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Let us know how it works Bar-d looks great. Maybe you should put this on the what have you made forum.


----------



## bar-d

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Let us know how it works Bar-d looks great. Maybe you should put this on the what have you made forum.


Thanks guys. Here is the how I done it. 
http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/393-diy-let-see-some-things-you-have-made-3.html#post7632


----------



## Centex

Bar-d,
That looks like a fine light that you put together. I came across a Made in the USA unit for sale in the closeout catalog from The Sportsmans Guide. It is made by Western Rivers Varmint Lights in Lexington, TN. It comes with scope mounts for 1" & 30mm scope tubes, a remote switch that can be applied to the forearm, a rechargeable 6 volt battery with recharger and a clear and red lens. The advertising claims good illumination out to 200 yards. It shows regular price of $49.97 with a 10% discount for buying club members. 
I've purchased a lot of stuff from this outfit over the past 7-8 years and have been very satisfied with their quality and excellent customer service. Just thought you might like to take a look.
(the item number is EXX-173449)

Centex


----------

